# جمع نُزُل؟



## Ahmed Samir Darwish

ما جمع "نُزُل" التي تعني "فندق صغير"؟ 

وَرَد في موقع المعاني أنَّه "أنزال"، لكنَّه يبدو غير صحيح.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لماذا لا تراه صحيحا؟

الحقيقة لم أجد له جمعا في لسان العرب، ولكن معجم اللغة العربية المعاصر يقول أن الجمع أنزال.


----------



## Ahmed Samir Darwish

الكلمة تبدو غريبة بعض الشيء ليس إلَّا


----------



## elroy

المعاني أيضًا يورد أنزال كصيغة الجمع:
تعريف و شرح و معنى نزل بالعربي في معاجم اللغة العربية معجم المعاني الجامع، المعجم الوسيط ،اللغة العربية المعاصرة ،الرائد ،لسان العرب ،القاموس المحيط  - معجم عربي عربي صفحة 1


----------



## Samer11

من لسان العرب:
" الجوهري: والنُّزْل ما يهيَّأُ للنَّزِيل، والجمع الأَنْزال. "


----------



## barkoosh

Ahmed Samir Darwish said:


> الكلمة تبدو غريبة بعض الشيء ليس إلَّا


أوافقك الرأي. فلطالما بدا لي هذا الجمع غريبًا، ربما لندرة استعماله. كنت أظن أن المفرد هو نَزْل والجمع هو نُزُل (مثل سُحُب). ولكن تبين أن "نَزْل" و"نُزُل" كليهما مفرد، وجمعهما على وزن أفعال


----------

